# Inca Model 570 Jointer/Planer



## RibsBrisket4me

I'm jealous.


----------



## Dusty56

" Duty cycle is probably not more than 1/hr intermittent use per day, max" 
That might all depend on how heavy a cut you are making . Does it have a grease fitting for the plastic gear or do you have to disassemble stuff to get to it ? Glad you found something that fit your needs.


----------



## elingeniero

@Dusty56: It's that nylon gear. It drives a helical gear that spin on the shaft ti which the shiny brass knob you see in the second pic is attached. The helical gear drives a pulley, and the belt connected to that drives the planer feed rollers.

You're supposed to lube that gear liberally with white lithium grease, and you access it by pulling off that white plastic cover between the body of the planer and the motor, held on by a couple of nuts.

Even so, work the planer too hard and the gear fries.


----------



## Dusty56

Well that bites : (


----------



## SloPok

elingeniero, Nice post. I have the previous two blade model 550. I bought this when I retired 1n '98 and it is in top condition as I haven't used it very much. Do you have a source for the nylon gear and round belts as I think I should pick up a new supply for mine? Thanks for any help,


----------



## elingeniero

SioPok, talk to Jesse at http://www.eagle-tools.com/, 323-999-2909.


----------



## retvsp

Hi, jAre there any pics available to see how the shifting arm goes back together against the gears?? Thanks for anyones time, Mark


----------



## elingeniero

I'm guessing you mean the speed selector for the planer feed.

I should be able to get you a pic this weekend.


----------



## Eastfarthing

Hi

I picked up the same machine at an auction. The outfeed table is off for planing. In the manual it does not say how to get it back in place. Do you have to remove the height adjusting wheel to put the table back??

Thanks.


----------



## swiftysr

there is a Inca group in Yahoo groups. 
You could get the 3 Tersa cutter head which will improve its performance. They are available from tersaknives.com


----------



## drnick

Only later models had tersa cutterheads. The original (non tersa) cutterheads give an extremely smooth finish when the blades are sharp. I would definitely not recommend ordering a new cutter head from tersa as it will almost certainly cost more than you paid for the entire machine. Same thing with a helical cutterhead. Adding either of those will be in the $800 range or more. 
The main advantage of the tersa cutterheads is that you can replace dull blades in seconds. The tersa blade height is set automatically through centrifugal force when you turn the motor on. This eliminates the time-consuming and tedious process of setting your individual blade heights manually.


----------



## drnick

I've heard many inca users say they haven't fried their nylon gear in decades because they are always careful about keeping it lubricated and don't try to take heavy cuts. 
I've also seen many people add a separate small gearmotor to drive the planer feed. This eliminates the original drive system with that temperamental nylon gear


----------

